# Crimson Fists Captain Cortez



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I was lucky enough to stumble across this guy in a bits bin in my FLGS. I know it isn't the best sculpt that has ever been done by GW, but he is an iconic hero of the Crimson Fists. I am really pleased with how he turned out especially the white on the left shoulder pad. As always C&C welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Loving the white on the shoulder pad myself


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Definitely a crap model but a with a paint job as good as that the quality of the model doesn't really matter, good work. +rep


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

You did a nice paint job on an otherwise shit model. Just goes to show, you can polish up a turd!


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Like in "Mythbusters"?


----------



## toalewa850 (Mar 21, 2010)

The paint seems a little faded but it still looks like a nice paint job.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

wombat_tree said:


> Definitely a crap model but a with a paint job as good as that the quality of the model doesn't really matter, good work. +rep





Unforgiven302 said:


> You did a nice paint job on an otherwise shit model. Just goes to show, you can polish up a turd!


Thanks! I really appreciate the comments. I have a squad of Black Reach Terminators with some Forge World shoulder pads that I am going to work on eventually, and of course I have Pedro. I want to get some more practice with the paint scheme before starting him as I want him to turn out really well. Again thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Yeah, you've shown what can be achieved with a brush 

There were some truly awful models, that chaplain one who's name I cant remember (was it the original lemartes?). I'd like to see more old stuff painted up.

Good skills mate!


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice paint job, I like the freehand on the loincloth and the white on the shoulder.



Grins1878 said:


> There were some truly awful models, that chaplain one who's name I cant remember (was it the original lemartes?). I'd like to see more old stuff painted up.


Yes, Lemartes was the guy with the flower for a face and the aweful pose.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Great job on the mini bud! Love the freehand fist on the tabard! 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

To be fair, it's not too bad for a sculpt, I think its the head.. Just makes him look as if he's had his head rearranged a couple of times...

However, nicely painted! +Rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree that the Lemartes sculpt from the last "edition", and I use that term loosely, was absolutely horrible, glad the new one is muuuucch better. Thanks for the comments fellas, glad you liked it!


----------

